# subforum for sprite contests?



## turbler (Jul 31, 2008)

seeing as it's kind of annoying to fish out the few sprite contests here... why don't we use a subforum??


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 31, 2008)

There aren't that many.  Just tag them 'sprite contest' and search tags.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 31, 2008)

Actually, surskitty's idea is probably more ideal.


----------



## surskitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Especially given how there used to be a sprite contest forum and it was rarely used.


----------

